# 43 - FSH 4 - AMH 4 - Antral follicle count 8/9 - Contemplating IVF!



## Aubergine (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I didn't meet my DH until I was 35 and it it took him 4 years to propose, so we didn't get married until I was 40.5. Three years on and many BFNs, we've finally decided to go for IVF. I had a myomectomy to remove inconveniently place fibroids about 2 years ago. I had my FSH and AMH and follicle count and lots of other tests done about 6 months ago. I understand that my FSH and follicle count are good for my age and the AMH is about right for my age. My consultant did comment that one of my ovaries looks young for its age! I've never smoked, I'm not over weight and have a fairly healthy, vegetarian, diet. DH (41) is also healthy and his test showed that everything is fine 

So, I'm hoping I have the foundations for more successful IVF than would normally be expected at my age, but we're prepared to go for DE if IVF fails with my own eggs.

We're now waiting for an appointment with the consultant from Care to discuss our chances.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Aubergine (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you So much


----------

